# Grsecurity co robić jak żyć?

## mrhe

Ktoś się orientuje, co dalej? Co jak mam profile hardened, za kilka miesięcy zniknie z listy?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://www.gentoo.org/news/2017/08/19/hardened-sources-removal.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8108344.html#8108344

----------

## Jacekalex

 *mrhe wrote:*   

> Ktoś się orientuje, co dalej? Co jak mam profile hardened, za kilka miesięcy zniknie z listy?

 

Nie panikować.

Łatka TPE na kernel już jest:

https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/9773791/

tylko niemiłosiernie zapycha logi, jest jeszcze jakiś fork grsecurity w źródłach linux-unofficial_grsec (oby przeżył długo, a nie zatrzymał się na kernelach 4.9):

https://github.com/minipli/linux-unofficial_grsec

https://blogs.gentoo.org/ago/2017/08/21/sys-kernel-grsecurity-sources-available/

Do tego masz w standardowych źródłach kernela łatki KSPP, SELinuxa, Tomoyo i Apparmora do wyboru.

Reasumując, szkoda Grseca, ale to jeszcze nie koniec świata, a wręcz przeciwnie, zaczęła się potężna dyskusja na temat tego, jak wygląda bezpieczeństwo Linuxa, także Grsec będzie wracał "na raty" latka po łatce do standardowego kernela.

Uszy do góry, na Grsecu się świat nie kończy.   :Wink: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Tue Dec 11, 2018 2:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrhe

Dzięki za szybkie info, z tego co rozumiem  tyczy się to tylko jaja z łatkami. 

"Userspace hardening and support for SELinux will of course remain in the Gentoo ebuild repository."

A już miałem całą produkcję na slackware przenosić.

----------

